# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Lajme nga bota e muzikës shqiptare!

## Fiori

*Opera e ndaluar nga Stalini vjen në Shqipëri* 

Në Akademinë e Arteve nis festivali i Muzikës së re; më 28 maj në "Houes of arts" do të luhet opera e Shostokovich

Është një grishje e shkëlqyer në muzikë. Nuk vjen vetëm kultura por për herë të parë në Shqipëri mbërrin një opera e veçantë. Bëhet fjalë për engimën e operas që e pat ndaluar Stalini. Intepretimi i saj, përpos muzikës së vlereësuar, ka qëndruar në heshtje për një kohë të gjatë. Ndërsa më 28 maj në "Hous of arts" vjen kompozitori Shostakovich, pikërisht autorit të kësaj opere.
Nuk është ftesë e veçantë porse kjo shfaqje hyn në axhendën e festivalit të 11-të të muzikës së re.  
Prej një dekade kjo veprimtari po mban muzikën shqiptare në këmbë. Festivali i muzikës së re ngritur prej 11 vitesh është bërë e vetmja veprimtari inkurajuese për muzikantët. 
Për muzikën shqiptare është mirfilli krijimtari dhe pasuri që nuk e ka lënë traditën. Ndërsa këtë vit mendohen të tjera prurje nga kompozitorët tanë. Ashtu si në edicionet e kaluara ky festival është nismë që nuk ballafaqon vetëm kulturën shqiptare. Përballja me muzikën e huaj është pika në të cilët është mbështetur fort këtë vit kjo veprimtari.
Nga Amsterdami në sallën e Akademisë së Arteve do të vijë për të interpretuar Marcel Ëorms. Më 31 maj ai ka zgjedhur për publikun shqiptar interpretimin në Piano Blues. 
Ndërsa muzika kontemporane do ketë befasi ndryshe nga interpretimi i muzikantëve italiane që priten të ngjiten në skenë më 29 maj. 
Mund të thuhet pa frikë së është ndër krijuesit më vitalë dhe në formë të përhershme të muzikës sonë. Pasi ngrihet sukseshëm opera e parë shqiptare në këto 13 vite, kompozitori Aleksandër Peçi nuk rresht së krijuari për tabanin origjinal të muzikës. Fanatik dhe cilësime melodioze të vlerësuar nga kritika brenda dhe jashtë vendit, për përfaqësime kontemporane dhe dinjitoze, Peçi vjen në këtë eveniment muzikor, më datë 30 maj me visare të këngës popullore të orkestruara prej tij.

----------


## shigjeta

*Elita 5, koncert ne Tirane* 

Elita 5, grupi I njohur kosovar ka dhene mbreme koncertin ne amfiteatrin Kalvin. Per dy ore me rradhe djemte nga Tetova kane mbajtur ne kembe 2 mije spektatore me hitet e tyre te njohura, qe nga kenga Al Kapone dhe deri tek ato me te fundit.

----------


## ChuChu

* Tenori Josif Gjipali protagonist në operan kanadeze*  
Josif Gjipali këtë vit do të interpretojë në Teatrin e Torontos. Tenori shqiptar do të luajë poetin Rudolf në operan e njohur të Puçinit, "La Bohemë". Kjo opera, e ka hapur sezonin teatror më 20 janar të këtij viti. Tenori shqiptar, fitues në vitin 2003 të Operalias së Plaçido Domingos, do të ketë një vend të rëndësishëm në kalendarin e shfaqjeve të teatrit kanadez. 


* Inva Mula interpreton Puçinin në teatrin italian*  
Sopranoja Inva Mula është zgjedhur për të interpretuar në kalendarin e operas së qytetit të Kaljarit, në Itali. Ajo do të luajë rolin e Liu, në operan "Turandot" të Puçinit, së bashku me italianen Mina Taska. Në këtë opera jepet drama e dashurisë së një princi, ku Liu është shërbëtorja besnike e tij. Kjo shfaqje do të realizohet në muajin mars

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

> *Elita 5, koncert ne Tirane* 
> 
> Elita 5, grupi I njohur kosovar ka dhene mbreme koncertin ne amfiteatrin Kalvin. Per dy ore me rradhe djemte nga Tetova kane mbajtur ne kembe 2 mije spektatore me hitet e tyre te njohura, qe nga kenga Al Kapone dhe deri tek ato me te fundit.


Elita-5 jan nga TETOVA e MAQEDONISI,jo nga kosova

----------


## dodoni

E Marte, 31 Gusht 2004


GRUPI BERATAS "SHYQYRI FUGA", KONCERT NE ULQIN

Kenga e bukur popoullore beratase, e dale me embelsi nga zerat e kengetareve dhe nga tingujt e instrumentave te talentuar te grupit artistik eshte pelqyer dje dhe ka bere jehone brenda dhe jashte vendit. Pas perfundimit me sukses te koncerteve, dhene ne Berat, Tirane, Korce Prizren jane qytetaret e Ulqinit qe kane shijuar kengen beratase. Madje shume turiste nga shtete te ndryshme, qe kane qene me pushime ne Ulqin kane ndjekur me vemendje kenget e bukura beratase. Kenaqesia e tyre arriti deri aty sa ata te bejne kerkese dhe te degjojne disa here kabane dhe kengen beratase me klarinete nga Muhamer Collaku "usta Mekja). Koncerti ishte i bukur. Ai mbajti me emocione artedashesit e Ulqinit, te cilet here pas here shperthenin ne duartrokitje dhe brohoritje, deshmi te kenaqesise qe iu jepte kenga e bukur beratase, "Asaman o trendafil i Celes", kenduar nga Loreta Kasho, kenga "Si dukat i vogel je", kenduar nga dueti Kasho-Kule u pelqyen mjaft. Po ashtu dhe kabaja beratase me klarinete nga Mekja virtuoz. Stavri Bono, pergjegjes artistik i "Shyqyri Fuga" tha per "Koha jone": "Koncerti, duke qene i suksesshem na beri te ndiejme kenaqesi, pse jo dhe te jemi krenare, sepse me kenget e melodite e bukura popullore te qytetit tone pushtuam zemrat e ulqinasve, te cilet na falenderuan. Ne keto shfaqje grupi artistik tregoi aftesi profesionale te muzikes sone popullore. Per nder te grupit, kryetari i bashkise se Ulqinit shtroi nje darke, e cila kaloi gezueshem ne atmosferen e bukur te valleve, kenges dhe humorit. Gjate darkes kryetari i bashkise pershendeti grupin dhe shprehu deshiren ne emer te banoreve te qytetit te tyre se grupin artistik e presim dhe ne veren e vitit 2005

D.xhelili









 Copyright ? KOHA JONE - E perditshme e pavarur

----------


## shigjeta

*"Marie Kraja", tradite edhe ne juri * 

Ne edicionin e gjashte te Festivalit Operistik Nderkombetar "Marie Kraja", i cili do te zhvillohet ne datat 28-29 dhe 30 tetor ne skenen e Akademise se Arteve, do te konkurojne 19 artiste, qe vijne nga Amerika, Kanadaja, Italia, Turqia, Venezuela, Koreja e jugut, Meksika etj. Ne naten finalen do te prezantohen 10 me te miret. Festivali i ketij viti perkon me 45 vjetorin e operas se pare shqiptare "Mrika" e Prenk Jakoves, qe u interpretua nga Marie Kraja ne skenen e Akademise, qe atehere ishte Teatri i Operas. Te tre netet e Festivalit do te kene si lajtmotiv "Mriken". Gjithashtu do te rivijne ne kohe ariet me te bukura te kesaj opere. Pjesa e spektaklit nuk do te kete vetem kete element. Si ne te gjitha edicionet e tjera edhe kete vit nje grup artistesh do te bashkepunojne per te ndertuar ate qe quhet pjesa e dyte e Festivalit, pra spektakli qe i eshte bashkangjitur gjithmone konkurimit te artisteve. Juria, e cila tashme eshte menduar te jete pak a shume kostante, e perbere nga te njejtet emra te njohur te muzikes operistike boterore, te cilet kane qene prezent edhe ne edicionet e tjera te festivalit "Marie Kraja". Kryetare e jurise do te jete serish sopranoja e mirenjohur Inva Mula, ndersa anetare te saj do te jene: Claudia Eder nga Gjermania, Kim Von Binzer-Danimarke, Claudio Buchler-Austri, Philip Botheel-Kanada, Giovana Lomazzi-Itali. Nancy Rhodes-Amerike, Martin Andre-Angli dhe Suat Arikan-Turqi. 

_marr nga Korrieri_

----------


## Brari

Dje dhe sot RTSH dha koncert me Albanon.

Nje mrekulli e vertete kenget, zeri i tij fantastik dhe biseda e ngrohte e Albanos me publikun shqiptar..
Ai  tregoi se e do Popullin tone sinqerisht e kjo u pa ne mesazhet qe dha, ne  angazhimin e tij total ne kenget qe kishte zgjedhur e qe i interpretoi  me shpirt..
Nga kenget Napolitane ,Sole mio-n e Famshme e deri tek Caruso, Verdi e Cajkovski u kenduan nga i madhi Albano..

Po ashtu tre tenoret tane dhan Koncert me orkestren simfonike te TOB -it..
Tusha Hushi dhe Cerma kenduan ne nivele boterore sikurse tre Tenoret e famshem Pavarotti, Domingo e Careras..
Ata kenduan kenge te muzikes tone te lehte e popullore..
Dafina, Po ku ka si ti o Shqiperia ime, Margjelo, Debora Zbardhi malet si dhe kenge te repertorit boteror sikurse Granada e Lares dhe pjese nga opera te Pucinit, Verdit etj..
Gjithashtu orkestra   ekzekutuan dhe pjese klasike simfonike te mrekullueshme..
Lum ata qe jan ne Tirane por dhe ne me satelit u kenaqem..
Suksese artistave tone..

bravo RTSH..

----------


## shigjeta

Viti i ri paska ardhur vertet me ca programe te bukura. 

Ja c'eshte kur ke satelit....ne te tjeret mire qe i lexojme ne internet lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dodoni

Nga 21 deri më 23 janar në Prishtinë do të mbahet edicioni i gjashtë i festivalit "Kënga Magjike"

Prishtinë, 17 janar - Që nga 21 deri më 23 janar në sallën "1 Tetori" në Prishtinë do të mbahet edicioni i gjashtë i festivalit "Kënga Magjike". Sivjet festivali do të mbahet nën patronatin e Ministrisë së Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve të Qeverisë së Kosovës.
Tridhjetë këngëtarë nga të gjitha trevat shqiptare do marrin pjesë në pjesën garuese ndërsa mysafirë të ftuar, vendorë dhe ndërkombëtarë do t'i japin pamje edhe më të bukur këtij festivali. Do të marrin pjesë shumë emra të njohur skenës ndërkombëtare, siç janë ABBAriginal nga Suedia, këngëtarja e mirënjohur Samanta Fox, grupi Rednex etj.
Përveç këngëve konkurruese një rëndësi mjaft e madhe nga organizatorët i kushtohet edhe elementeve spektakulare. Për këtë qëllim punon një staf me njerëz të afirmuar, me në krye regjisoren Vera Grabocka.
Bashkorganizatorët kanë arritur të rikonstruktojnë pjesërisht
ambientet e sallës 1 Tetori ku do të mbahet festivali.
Festivali do të transmetohet në të tri netët e tij drejtpërdrejt nga RTV 21 në Kosovë dhe Televizioni Kombëtar Klan në Shqipëri si dhe do të ritransmetohet si në rrjet tokësor ashtu edhe në satelit.

----------


## Brari

shekulli

--

Instrumentet muzikorë, tradita e familjes Xuxi në tre breza

Sagë mandolinatash mes maleve të Vergoit


Thoma Nika

SARANDË. Kostaq Xuxi është mësues muzike në një shkollë fshati. Aventura e tij është ngritur në një zonë të thellë malore, siç është ajo e Vergoit, ku edhe patatja e perimet e tjera vijnë nga Saranda e Delvina. Ndërsa arti është ndoshta nga të vetmet prodhime vendi. Gjithçka çështë e mundur të dalë nga telat e mandolinës dhe violinës, derdhet odave e avllive të shtëpive të shtatë fshatrave, prej Kopaçezes në Tatzatin e skajshëm. Mësues Kostaqi, që është edhe trajnues muzikor i fëmijëve nga gjithë zona, ka lënë pas gjurmë 30-vjeçare në këtë fushë. Kurset e mandolinës, violinës e kitarës, pas një pauze disavjeçare, vitet e fundit janë ripërtërirë në mënyrë gati të pabesueshme. 
Nga ka nisur ajo? Fillimet e Kostaq Xuxit ishin ato të një mësuesi muzike në shkollën 8-vjeçare, në vitin 1975, si zotërues i disa instrumenteve muzikorë si mandolinës, violinës, fizarmonikës e kitarës. I kujtohen 15 nxënësit e parë kur nisën kursin e violinës dhe të mandolinës, derisa në fund të viteve 90 numri i nxënësve instrumentistë që dolën nga bankat e shkollës, do të bëhej 100. Bazë ka qenë mandolina, me 12 nxënës. Sidomos nga vajzat ajo ishte shumë e preferuar. Ai tregon për 8 nxënës të tjerë që iu frekuentonin mësimet për violinë, djem dhe vajza që sot kanë mbaruar studimet e larta. Natyrisht, jo për muzikë, po atë e kanë si një dhuratë nga vitet e shkollës dhe pasion që i shoqëron në jetë. Instrumenti, shpjegon ai, nuk mësohej mbi baza amatore, por me metoda të siguruara nga shkolla pedagogjike e Gjirokastrës, shkollë në të cilën ka studiuar Xuxi. Në radhën e njerëzve të cilëve dëshiron tu transmetojë mirënjohje është edhe profesori i njohur Zhani Ciko, që e ka ndihur me shumë literaturë, të vlefshme për veten dhe nxënësit e tij. 

Instrumenti i shtëpisë
Çfarë ka në themelet e godinës muzikore? Eshtë fjala për mësuesin e shquar, metodist i tërë zonës e më gjerë, i pari i kësaj sage muzikantësh, i atij i Kristaqit, Anastas Xuxi. Ai ka qenë muzikant, intelektual i kompletuar, që tani nuk jeton më. Në konviktin Çamëria në Sarandën e viteve 30, studiohej edhe mandolina. Në gjimnazin e shtetit në Shkodër, përsëri studioi muzikë, edhe violinë. Ai mbahet mend dhe si këngëtar i mirë i natyrës operistike. Në qytetin e Gjirokastrës profesor i tij ishte Kristo Kono, një nga kompozitorët më të njohur të vendit në ato kohëra. Po kështu në qytetin e Shkodrës shok i tij i klasës ishte i mirënjohuri Ramadan Sokoli. Kostaq Xuxi kujton se babai, çdo fundjavë, shkonte në familjen e tij dhe ushtrohej në instrumente. Ndër shokët e tij ka qenë edhe Qemal Stafa, me të cilin, duke qenë në të njëjtën shkollë, e lidhnin shijet për artin e muzikën. 
Baba Tasja, siç e thërrisnin fëmijët në Vergo, ishte nga mësues dhe drejtues shkolle, që rrezatonte kulturë. 
Mandolina ishte instrumenti i shtëpisë, të cilën ua mësoi tre fëmijëve, pavarësisht nga rrugët e ndryshme që morën në jetë. Ne si familje kemi pasur një orkestrinë interesante, -flet me nostalgji Kostaqi.- Studionim, por edhe këndonim, kryesisht këngë shqiptare, këngë shkodrane, të cilat babai i kishte të repertorit të tij, por dhe pjesë nga kompozitorë të mëdhenj, pjesë nga operat, si Nabuko, Traviata etj. 

Ndihma
Kitarat nga Hollanda
Ndoshta është nga të rrallat shkolla fshati, ku tradita e rretheve muzikore ka bërë një hop. Veç pasionit gjithnjë të ngrohtë të Kostaq Xuxit, kjo ka ndodhur falë edhe ndihmës që jep Fondacioni Lidia. Instrumentet janë siguruar nga një donator hollandez. Jasper Otte, Qytetar Nderi i Delvinës ka sjellë disa instrumente kitare nga Hollanda dhe ka nisur një punë të programuar e të kualifikuar në këtë drejtim. Me instrumentat mandolinë, kitarë dhe fizarmonikë, nxënësit kanë arritur të luajnë jo vetëm pjesë të programit muzikor shkollor, edhe pjesë klasike, si solistë dhe në grup. Të rinjtë ekzekutojnë në grup, nga Moxarti Serenatë e vogël, nga Bethoven Për Elizën, edhe pjesë nga kompozitori i kësaj krahine, Limoz Dizdari, një repertor me motive të zonës apo dhe pjesë popullore të Shqipërisë së Mesme, të Veriut, kosovare etj. 
Sot, Kostaq Xuxi punon me 12 instrumentistë. Kanë vështirësi në përdorimin e instrumentit. Janë ende të vegjël, kryesisht në klasën e 5-6, -thotë mësuesi Xuxi -por premtojnë. Ndërkohë që një grup i ri instrumentistësh sapo ka nisur mësimet këtë fillim shkurti. Janë në klasën e tretë fillore. Është dëshirë e fëmijëve dhe e familjeve të tyre,- thotë i ngazëllyer. Orët e muzikës zhvillohen pas shkollës dhe kryesisht në ditë pushimi, kur fëmijët janë të lirë. 

Familja orkestër
Ashtu si i ati, në rrugën e muzikës Kostaqi ka futur së pari fëmijët e vet, një djalë dhe tri vajza. E madhja ka studiuar për gjuhë frënge, dhe ka dobësi violinën. Vajza tjetër ka studiuar infermieri, punon si laborante, ndërkohë që ka mbaruar kursin e kitarës në Tiranë. Ndërsa e vogla që studion në Gjirokastër, ka mbaruar kursin e mandolinës dhe është shumë e dhënë pas këtij instrumenti. Sa për djalin, Gentin, ai kujton se mësimin e violinës e ka nisur qysh në moshën 6-vjeçare. Për 4 vjet merrte mësime nga mësues të tjerë më të kualifikuar, si Tomi Stefanidhi në Sarandë, apo Zhani Ciko në Tiranë. Para disa vitesh përfundoi studimet në degën histori-gjeografi, por violinën nuk e ka ndarë nga vetja. Nuk dua ta humbas instrumentin e dashur, violinën, aq më tepër që është tradita e familjes në tre breza dhe ndiej detyrimin ta përcjell edhe tek djali im,-thotë Genti duke treguar për të voglin 3-vjeçar. Ai ndjek me sy të birin, Anastasin, se si sillet me violinën. Veç ta shihni,-thotë i ngazëllyer-nuk e mban si lodër fëmijësh, por e mban ashtu siç duhet, duke më imituar mua. 



09/02/2005

----------


## Larsus

emri: Edmond Xhani

> origjina: Shqiperia
>
> vendi: New York, USA.
>
> tel: 1718 815-6390
>
> fax: 1718 815-6390

>
> message: ARTISTET SHQIPTARE TE AMERIKES NE TIRANE.


> Ne daten 19 Mars 2005, diten e shtune ora 19:00 ne Pallatin e 
Kongreseve 
> ne Tirane, grupi artistik "ALBA" nga New Yorku do te shfaqe 
nje 
> Koncert - Live me titull: "PRANVERE NE TIRANE".
> Rikthimi ne skenen shqiptare pas afro 10 vjetesh i disa prej emrave 
me te 
> njohur te muzikes shqiptare si: Merita Halili, Eli Fara, Gezim Nika, 
> Fitore Mamaqi, vellezerit Zena, Eli Rizo etj, e ben edhe me te 
rendesishem 
> kete aktivitet dhe padyshim interesimi i publikut te kryeqytetit do 
te 
> jete i madh. Ne programin qe do te  prezantohet nga Elmira Xhani, do 
te 
> kete pjese te zgjedhura nga muzika shqiptare dhe ajo amerikane. 
Materialet 
> muzikore do te shoqerohen nga orkestra "Alba" e perbere nga 
> muzikantet e talentuar Edmond Xhani, Artan Kushi, Ilir Dangellia, 
Maksim 
> Vathi, Dritan Papa, Murat Rama.
> Organizator dhe drejtues artistik i grupit "ALBA" eshte 
> kitaristi Edmond Xhani.
>

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Faqja 25 - KULTURE
Maj 25, 2005 
*Kthehen në Tiranë me "Duo Dizdari" & Hobson*  

_Motrat Dizdari, një fundjavë me klasikët e mëdhenj 
_  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Kryeqyteti do të ndiejë në fundjavë tingujt magjepsës të gjigantëve të muzikës klasike Shopen, Brahms, Mozart, Prokofiev, Dvorzhak, Frank. Do të jenë motrat Magi (piano) dhe Alda Dizdari (violinë), si dhe Ian Hobson, pianist dhe dirigjent i njohur amerikan, që do të interpretojnë muzikën e zgjedhur klasike të këtyre kompozitorëve. Koncerti i parë do të shfaqet të shtunën në hollin e Teatrit të Operës dhe Baletit, ku violinistja Alda Dizdari dhe pianisti amerikan Hobson do të interpretojnë sonatën për violinë dhe piano nga Brahms, si dhe dy sonata nga Frank. Pianisti amerikan, i cili ka qënë i pranishëm në Shqipëri përpara një viti si dirigjent i Orkestrës së Radio-Televizionit Shqiptar në një koncert ku interpretonte edhe violinistja Dizdari, do të interpretojë solo edhe një sonatë nga Shopen. Ndërkohë, në sallën e Akademisë së Arteve do të shfaqet të martën koncerti i Orkestrës së Radio-Televizionit Shqiptar nën dirigjimin e Hobson. Në këtë koncert "Duo Dizdari" do të interpretojnë solo pjesë nga Mozart, Prokofiev etj. Alda është më e vogla e familjes Dizdari. Ajo jeton aktualisht në Britaninë e Madhe, ku po kryen studime pasuniversitare. Magi jeton në Shtetet e Bashkuara, ku punon, pas përfundimit të masterit, si pedagoge e pianos. Vitin që kaloi Magi interpretoi për herë të parë në një mbrëmje të veçantë në TOB 22 variacionet koncertale për piano "Rrugë të bardha" të të atit, kompozitorit Limos Dizdari, mbi të cilat u bazua krijimi i kolonës zanore të filmit artistik me të njëjtin titull. Alda Dizdari është vlerësuar nga kritika si një violiniste virtuoze dhe e talentuar, jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, në Britaninë e Madhe, në Francë, Luksemburg, Rumani etj. Ajo ka një jetë të pasur koncertore në këto vende.

----------


## Kosovari_78_Ca

Albanian feat Kosovo


Anjeza Shahini me Marigonen, Rovena Stefa me Bleron dhe Ledina Celo me Memlin. Kjo eshte tendenca me e re e kengetareve shqiptare, qe po gjejne ritmet r&b dhe hip hop, perkrah djemve me ne mode te muzikes kosovare

nga Anduela Nika

Kishte hequr xhinset, llastikun e flokeve, trukun prej 18 vjecareje dhe sakaq ishte shnderruar ne nje femer fatale te viteve 30. Dhe kjo nuk po i pelqente fare. Te gjithe ishin moderne, vetem ajo dukej sikur kishte dale nga ndonje film ne bardhe e zi, i shpluhurosur nga arkiva dhe i bere me ngjyra fale teknologjive te reja dixhitale. Por e gjithe kjo po e ekzaltonte regjisorin maqedonas Darko Dimtrova: Eshte perfekte, kjo eshte ajo qe dua. 

Megjithate, Anjeza Shahini dukej teresisht e perhumbur me imazhin e ri prej nje dive kinemaje, nderkohe qe i duhej vetem te kendonte dhe te sillej me elegance neper salle. Xhirohej videoklipi Mes nesh dhe perkrah saj ishin djemte e grupit Marigona. Ishte dueti i pare per kengetaren shqiptare, nga e cila te gjithe po prisnin ti ekzaltonte serish, me nje kenge hit pas suksesit ne Festivalin Europian. Por, nderkohe ajo po pergatiste nje balade alla Selin Dion. Mes nesh, nuk eshte nje kenge, e cila trasmetohet 24 ore ne 24 ne radio, apo qe kercehet neper disko, tregon Anjeza per Klan. Nga ato kenge qe zakonisht behen hite te menjehershme brenda pak oresh, e per tu harruar me pas, po kaq shpejt. 

Ajo po kerkonte dicka krejt tjeter, ndaj dhe per kete, zgjodhi pikerisht grupin Marigona. Ata jane djem shume serioze dhe kane nje treg shume te rendesishem muzikor ne Kosove. Vec kesaj, solisti grupit, Vullneti shkonte ne nje linje zeri me mua. Por nuk do te ishte vetem kjo, qe do ta conte Shahinin drejt realizimit te duetit me grupin kosovar. Ata kane vlera dhe une kam nevoje te bashkepunoj me ato grupe apo individe, nga te cilet kam se cfare te marr, rrefen Shahini. 

Edhe pse figura e mire qe beri ne te parin Festival Europian qe u perfaqesua Shqiperia, i ka dhene famen, ajo nuk rresht se kerkuari suksesin. Pavaresisht se me kengen Mes nesh, ajo i ka mberritur me shume ne Kosove sesa ne Shqiperi. Mund te kishte zgjedhur kedo kengetar per te bere duet, por ajo zgjodhi pikerisht Marigonen, sepse mbi te gjitha ato kane me shume eksperience se 18 vjecarja nga Tirana. Ne Kosove kenga eshte renditur ne maje te klasifikimeve, kurse ne Shqiperi eshte shfaqur shume pak, edhe pse ka gati nje vit qe ka dale ne treg. 

Nuk shqetesohem per kete, dua qe gjerat ti marr ngadale dhe produktin tim ta shes sa me me finese, thote Anjeza. I pelqen te eksperimentoje, por jo te kaloje ne ekstrem dhe kete eshte perpjekur ta beje edhe me duetin. Nuk eshte sforcuar te kendoje ndryshe dhe as ti pershtatet partnerit, pasi ne fund te fundit eshte ajo rreth se ciles rrotullohet e gjithe aureola e suksesit. Sepse ndryshe nga shume bashkemoshatare te saj, Anjeza e kupton se e ka gjithe jeten perpara dhe qe te rezistosh tashme ne treg, duhet para se gjithash, ti shmangesh kurtheve te konsumizmit te dites. Ndaj, ajo donte te bente vetem nje kenge te bukur, nje duet qe te rezistonte ne kohe, pa u munduar fare te kapte publikun e Marigones, megjithese ato po e prisnin me flamur ne dore, qe kur ajo ishte vetem nje etheiste. 

Ne nje kohe qe ekstremet nuk shkojne pershtat me Shahinin, per Rovena Stefen ato jane nje sfide me shume per kordat e saj vokale. Ndaj kete radhe, ka lene ne shtepi rrymen e saj me pigment paksa oriental, per te flirtuar me r&b. E mesuar me kercimet pindarike, Rovena nuk e kishte te veshtire ti pershtatej as kete radhe, stilit te Bleros per te realizuar duetin Mos thuaj. Megjithese jeton ne Suedi, Blero, edhe ky nje tjeter kengetar kosovar eshte nje nder me te preferuarit e momentit, vecanerisht nga te rinjte. Megjithese ne skandinavine e larget, prej atje, ai ka patur dhe kontaktin e pare zyrtar me Rovenen. 

Nuk jane lodhur shume per te mberritur ne nje linje te vetme. Pasi Blero i ka qendruar besnik stilit te tij, ndersa Rovena nuk e kishte aspak te veshtire qe te hiqte Kapelen e karrocierit, per te veshur mantelin e ri te nje kengetareje r&b. Eshte interesante te eksperimentosh ne rryma te ndryshme. Vecanerisht kur ato jane nder me te suksesshmet ne mbare muziken boterore, sic eshte muzika orientale dhe ajo r&b, pohon ajo per Klan, duke kembengulur ne idene e saj, se nje kengetar i mire, ka mundesi te interpretoje ne stile dhe ngjyra te ndryshme muzikore. Kjo vecse i shton atij pasurine dhe background-in muzikor,- shton Rovena. 

Dhe padyshim, pas ketij kercimi ne nje piste tjeter, kjo do te thote edhe disa fansa me shume. Une i mirepres te gjithe te rinjte shqiptare te degjojne muziken qe ne kengetaret percojme ne te gjitha ngjyrat e saj, qofte r&b, pop, orient etj. Per duetet e saj Rovena zgjedh vetem meshkuj; i pari ishte me Merian Gjaten ne skenen e Festivalit Kenget e Stines dhe me pas me Erion Korinin. E ne te treja bashkepunimet, ajo ka levruar tre rryma te ndryshme. Sepse dueti ne muzike, eshte si varka e shpetimit per ata qe kane nisur te harrojne eren e suksesit dhe per te tjeret qe ka filluar tiu ngacmoje mukozat e hundes, eshte nje variacion me shume per permbledhjet e tyre muzikore. Ne kete menyre behesh edhe me i forte, me i pelqyeshem dhe ne fund te fundit, sigurisht me i shitshem ne treg. 

Dhe modelet, kengetaret e rinj shqiptare nuk kane pse i shpikim ne kete fushe, kur ato jane te provuara tashme. Te madhin Phil Collins nuk do ta kishin marre asnjehere seriozisht nese ai nuk do te duetonte me Rod Stjuart dhe Brus Springstin gjate nje koncerti. Apo Selin Dion nuk do te shiste me miliona disqe ne rast se nuk do te interpertonte ne duet me kengetaret me te mire te momentit; qe nga Bee Gees, Barbara Streizon, Lucano Pavaroti e deri kengetari r&b, R. Kelli. Kete formule e njeh mire dhe Ledina Celo, e cila disa vite me pare rriskoi imazhin e saj te bukur femeror, per te bashkepunuar me kengetarin kosovar Sabri Fejzullahu. 

Dueti nuk ishte i rastesishem, por me nje synim te qarte per te kapur tregun kosovar. Fejzullahu, edhe pse shume me i vjeter ne moshe se Celo, ishte figura me serioze ne tregun muzikor kosovar. Dueti u shoqerua nga nje videoklip, i cili u trasmetua ne menyre bombastike si ne Kosove ashtu dhe ne Shqiperi. Misioni ishte kryer, duke vrare me nje gure, dy zogj. Ledina kishte arritur te shfrytezonte mire rastin e saj, duke shumefishuar fansat edhe pertej kufirit, duke siguruar oferta te reja per koncerte. Tashme ajo i kishte te dy kategorite e fansave, ato me te rinjte qe e kishin ndjekur prej kohesh dhe nje publik qe i kalonte te 40 vjetet. 

Por, tashme ky duet ka nisur te jete prezent, gjithnje e me rralle ne ekranet dhe valet e radiove. Ledina e dinte se ky moment do te vinte nje dite, ndaj prej pak javesh ne radio ka nisur te trasmetohet nje tjeter duet i saj, serish me nje kosovar. Kengetari qe ndodhet krah saj, kete radhe nuk mban mustaqe dhe kostume me prerje klasike, por bluza te gjera dhe floke te gjate te kapur bisht. Quhet Memli Krasniqi, pjesetar i grupit te njohur Ritmi i Rruges dhe nje nder kantautoret me te kerkuar e me te suksesshem ne tregun shqipfoles. Kenga Mos plas, eshte realizuar gati nje vit me pare dhe arrin te trasmetohet vetem ne fillim te ketij muaji. Pikerisht ne momentin kur ishte harruar jo vetem dueti me Fejzullahun, por po shuhej nderkohe, edhe jehona e kenges se saj ne Festivalin Europian. 

Kjo levizje taktike, duket se i ka dale per mbare edhe kete here Ledines, qe i eshte rikthyer tregut muzikor, me nje version me rinor e modern. Ashtu si kolegia e saj, Stefa edhe ajo interpreton ne nje kenge hip-hop, duke kapercyer disi stilin e saj ne kengen e lehte. Ky eshte eksperimentimi i pare ne rrymen hip-hop i Celos dhe sigurisht, qe te ndihej po aq e sigurte sa deri tani, edhe ne pisten e re, ajo do ti besonte interpretuesit me te mire te ketij zhanri ne treg. 

Te tre duetet, Mes nesh e Anjeza Shahinit me grupin Marigona, Mos thuaj e Rovena Stefes me Blero dhe Mos plas e Ledina Celo me Memlin, vertiten tek e njejta fabul; ndjenja e forte e dashurise mes dy te rinjve, ndarjet, gabimet e zhgenjimet. Sepse kenget romantike jane dhe ato qe prekin me shume fansa, qe kapen me lehte prej tyre, e qe ne fund pelqehen me shume. Nje zgjedhje racionale dhe per vete kengetaret. Per aq kohe, sa asnjeri prej tyre nuk e ka ende luksin e te berit te nje kenge sipas deshires dhe shijeve te tyre me te larta profesionale. Pasi tregu muzikor shqiptar, ende i ngjan nje xhungle, ku ligji i mbijeteses ne treg, i dikton fort shijet e tyre muzikore. 

Jane kenge me fjale te thjeshta dhe te kuptueshme per nje degjues, i cili ne kohe pushimesh nuk eshte shume i predispozuar qe te perqendrohet dhe aq, per te kuptuar nje kenge. Mjafton qe ajo te kete nje ritem te mire, te interpretohet nga dy emra te njohur te muzikes,- mundesisht si ne te tre duetet e fundit,- ti drejtohet njekohesisht tregut shqiptar ketej e andej kufirit dhe te trasmetohet ne kohe vere. Te pakten ne kete periudhe, vetem keshtu duket se suksesi te vjen i servirur ne nje pjate te argjendte. 

Te treja kengetaret, kane zgjedhur per te bashkepunuar me kengetare kosovare. Jo se ne Shqiperi mungojne kengetare te njohur dhe profesioniste, por sepse momentalisht tregu muzikor i rrymave te reja, eshte i pushtuar nga artiste kosovare. Bashkimi ben fuqine, thote nje proverb i vjeter, filozofine e te cilit e kane kuptuar shume mire kengetaret shqiptare. Zgjerimi i tregut, do te thote per to me shume fitim dhe fame. Kjo e fundit merr trajten e nje parabole, qe mberrin pikun dhe renien. 

Shpetimi eshte kapja fort pas kolegut te sukseshem, qe po i shndrin me shume se te tjeret ylli i fatit. Per kete sezon ai eshte spostuar ne Kosove, ku grupe dhe artiste kosovare po diktojne rrymat me te suksesshme muzikore, si r&b apo hip hop. Eshte kjo lloj muzike qe pelqejne te rinjte e sotem dhe qe artistet kosovare kane mesuar ta shesin ne menyren me te sukseshme te mundshme. Ndaj, kengetaret e Shqiperise, duke shfrytezuar emrin dhe hiret, rendin pas tyre. Duke kerkuar nje kufi te ri muzikor, nepermjet dueteve me djemte me te kerkuar te momentit ne Kosove. Duke i ringritur edhe per nje sezon tjeter, kuotat e tyre ne treg, nje kohe kur kuotat kishin filluar ti binin dhe fama ishte gati te niste shtegetimin, ne kerkim te emrave te rinj.

----------


## dodoni

Johnny Depp në Kosovë
Ndryshe nga herët e tjera, fansat e tij e kanë ndjekur këtë herë si këngëtar dhe jo si aktor. Bëhet fjalë aktorin e njohur, Johnny Depp, i cili dje në mbrëmje ka dhënë një koncert në Internet Disco, në Prishtinë, i shoqëruar nga Mike Patton dhe Marilyn Manson. Ndryshe nga sa jemi mësuar si zakonisht të përballemi me veprën aktoriale dhe kinematografike të tij, në këtë rast aktori amerikan, Johnny Depp, vjen në projektin Prishtina Under Construction për të performuar muzikën, duke qenë se ëndrra e tij e fshehur në sirtar ka qenë muzika alternative. Së bashku me muzikantët e tjerë, ai ka performuar me rreth 13 hite nga albumi që vjen si bashkëpunimi i parë mes tyre. Kjo performancë starton projektin Prishtina Under Construction, i cili do të realizohet në periudhën kohore midis muajve shkurt - shtator 2006, dhe do të shëtisë në hapësira si Prishtina, Tirana, Novisad, Beograd, Torino, Milano, Paris, Berlin, Zyrih, Amsterdam, Bruksel, Los Angeles etj.

marre nga panorama.com

Mike Patton eshte vokali i grupit te famshem Faith No More.

----------


## luras

*Zëri i Amerikës - Albanian  (Voice of America)*


*Këngëtarja Parashqevi Simaku paraqet albumin Jehonë nga Iliria*



Ilir Ikonomi 
08-04-2006

Këngëtarja shqiptare Parashqevi Simaku vuri në qakullim javët e fundit një album në CD të titulluar Jehonë nga Iliria, me 10 këngë në gjuhën shqipe. E veçanta është se albumi i ri nxirret në shitje në disa nga rrjetet prestigjoze të dyqaneve amerikane. 



Anës Lumejve, është një nga 10 këngët e albumit të ri Jehonë nga Iliria të Parashqevi Simakut. Kënga me tekst të Fan Nolit, u kushtohet emigrantëve shqiptarë kudo në botë dhe është në thelb mall për atdhenë. 



Natyrisht, kohët kanë ndryshuar shumë që kur u shkruan këto vargje. Jetojmë në epokën e internetit, të komunikimit të rrufeshëm me e-mail, të ipodeve dhe kur mesazhet muzikore përçohen shumë lehtë nga njeri kontinent në tjetrin. 



Por për Parashqevi Simakun malli për Shqipërinë mbetet, siç mund të kuptohet edhe nga tingëllimi që u sjellin këngët e saj bashkatdhetarëve. Anës Lumejve duket sikur vajton në interpretimin e Simakut, e cila kujdeset për çdo tingull dhe për çdo fjalë që mbush këngën e saj. 



Albumi në CD me producent kitaristin Robert Nolfe dhe vetë Simakun, sjell edhe tema të tjera mjaft të dashura për këngëtaren, e cila krijoi një stil lehtësisht të dallueshëm qysh në Shqipëri para se të imigronte në Shtetet e Bashkuara. 



Albumi i ri vazhdon të sponsorizohet nga rrjetet e specializuara të shitjeve muzikore. Sony/BMG dhe rrjeti i librarive Borders janë dy gjigandët amerikanë që kanë marrë përsipër reklamimin e Jehonës nga Iliria. Ditët e fundit, Parashqevi Simaku interpretoi në një superlibrari Borders në Manhatan si dhe nënshkroi autografe. 



Disku mund të shkarkohet në mënyrë dixhitale përmes distributorit tashmë të njohur iTunes të kompanisë Apple. Ai mund të blihet në rrjetet e dyqaneve të specializuara për disqet në të gjithë Amerikën si Tower Records apo Virgin Megastores dhe shitet edhe nga rrjetet e dyqaneve të tillë popullorë si Best Buy dhe Circuit City. 



Këngëtarja ka njoftuar se do tja dhurojë të drejtën e riprodhimit dhe shpërndarjes së albumit të saj botuesve të ndryshëm në Shqipëri, Kosovë dhe Maqedoni.//ii

 ___________________________


>Degjoni Jehone nga Iliria<
http://www.simaku.com/albanian.htm

>Bleni CDn ne Amazon.com<
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...6430247?n=5174

>Degjoni Zërin e Amerikës<  

http://www.simaku.com/audio/simaku.mp3

www.simaku.com
http://www.simaku.com

----------


## genci123

ENI REISEN PREZENTON
KONCERTE NE GJERMANI DHE NE BELGJIKE:

ME KENGETARET ME TE MIRE TE ESTRADES SHQIPTARE SI:

ELIZA HOXHA
MOTRAT MUSTAFA
MERA ZYMERI
AFRIM MUQIQI
ETNO ENGJUJT
SINAN HOXHA
LEONORA POLOSKA
LEDINA CELO
ERMAL FEJZULLAHU
ETJ.

MYSAFIR SPECIAL
ETNO ENGJUJT
DHE AKTORI I MIRENJOHUR ILIR REXHEPI

----------


## AfterMath_87

Kom ni se albumi i 2 i MadLion-it osht shum i mire edhe pritet te ket sukses edhe pritet qe te del ne shitje me te 20-tin Korrik edhe vet producenti i albumit Genc Prevlukaj (Gentz) ka pranuar qe albumi i 2 i MadLion-it osht shum ma i mire se albumi i 4 i Etno Engjujtve (Vitamin E) edhe promovimi i albumit pritet te behet me 19 korrik

----------


## Fiori

*Tragjedi e fshehur pas maskash*
_Për herë të parë ngjitet në skenën operistike shqiptare opera e Giuseppe Verdit Ballo me maska_


Një ngjarje tragjike që fshihet pas maskash. Një mbret i vrarë në një ballo. Shumë mister e komplote. Një tragjedi muzikore që ngjitet në skenën operistike të Teatrit Kombëtar të Operës dhe Baletit si një bashkëprodhim ndërkombëtar, në datat 14 deri në 22 nëntor. Në bashkëpunim me Institutin Italian të Kulturës dhe Ambasadën Italiane, për herë të parë në skenën shqiptare shfaqet opera verdiane Ballo me maska, një melodramë në tre akte. Libreti, që i vishet muzikës së mrekullueshme të Giuseppe Verdit mban firmën e Antonio Somma-s, sa e vërtetë, aq edhe trillim. Edhe këtë herë regjia i është besuar regjisorit Nikolin Gurakuqi, ndërsa skenografia Genc Shkodranit. Falë një bashkëpunimi tashmë disavjeçar, kostumet vijnë në Tiranë nga Teatri i Operës së Romës, nën kujdesin e znj. Anna Biagiotti. Orkestra e Teatrit Kombëtar të Operës dhe Baletit drejtohet nga dirigjenti Edmond Doko, ndërsa kori nga mjeshtri Dritan Lumshi. Për të interpretuar në këtë vepër janë ftuar këngëtarë lirikë nga Italia e Rumania, mes të cilëve Roberto de Biasio, Cristian Balasescu, baritoni italian Piero Terranova tashmë i njohur për publikun shqiptar për interpretimet e tij të mrekullueshme në operat Rigolleto e Traviata, Dan Pataca e Laura Brioli. Sipas drejtorit të Teatrit Kombëtar të Operës dhe Baletit, Zhani Ciko, Ballo me maska, konsiderohet si vepra e parë e periudhës së Verdit, tashmë e ngritur në pjedestalin e suksesit. Autori, anagrama e të cilit V.E.R.D.I ishte shndërruar në laitmotivin e luftës për unifikimin e Italisë si bashkim i inicialeve të shprehjes "Vittorio Emanuele - Re d'Italia" (Viktor Emanueli - mbret i Italisë) duhet të ishte njëheri muzikanti përfaqësues dhe jo vetëm kaq, Njeriu dhe Artisti rreth të cilit një popull i tërë gjente shprehjen e vullnetit kombëtar në periudhën më të rëndësishme të historisë moderne të tij. Mbreti vetë ashtu si në "Një ballo me maska" ka dritëhijet dhe dramën e tij. Autori i ka sjellë ato në vepër duke ruajtur për vete dhe kësaj radhe guximin dhe pavdekësinë. "Një ballo me maska" është vepra ku valojnë pasionet dhe ngërthimet në shtresat më të larta të jetës politike dhe jeramisë shtetërore, prandaj ka vuajtur nga të gjithë pasojat e veprave që atakojnë realitete e marrëdhënie socio-politike të ngjashme, - shpjegon Zhani Ciko. Për herë të parë kjo opera është ngjitur në skenën e teatrit Apollo në Romë në 17 shkurt të vitit 1859. Opera merr shkas nga fundi i mbretit Gustav III i Suedisë, por është shumë pak e mbështetur historikisht. Në kohën kur Verdi kompozonte këtë vepër iu kërkua nga pushtetarët të bënte shumë ndryshime në kahun politik të saj. Pavarësisht fundit tragjik, Ballo me maska ka momente shumë të bukura plot ironi dhe humor. Në vitin 1792 mbreti i Suedisë Gustavi III u vra si pasojë e një kurthi politik të ngritur kundër tij. Atë e qëlluan gjatë një balloje me maska dhe vdiq pas 13 ditësh për shkak të plagës. Në të vërtetë vepra e Verdit është shumë pak e mbështetur në histori. Në vitin 1833 dramaturgu francez Eugene Scribe shkruajti një pjesë të titulluar Gustavi III. Ai mori vetëm disa emra nga historia e vërtetë dhe pjesa tjetër ishte trill i fantazisë. Është pikërisht kjo pjesë burimi i operës verdiane. 


_Shekulli_

----------


## Fiori

Grupi i sazeve të Korçës u nderua me çmimin e parë në edicionin e katërt të Festivalit Folklorik të Sazeve, që organizohet me mbështetjen e Ministrisë së Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve, Qendrës Kombëtare të Veprimtarive Folklorike, si dhe Bashkisë së Korçës. 

Juria e festivalit, pas dy netë konkurimi në datat 6 dhe 7 nëntor të disa grupeve nga rrethe të ndryshme të vendit, vlerësoi me çmim të parë grupin e sazeve të Korçës, me çmim të dytë grupin e sazeve të Kolonjës dhe me çmim të tretë, atë të Beratit. 

Për instrumentistë të veçantë si klarinetisti korçar Zhani Struga, apo violinisti Aurel Qirjo, iu ndanë edhe çertifikata për interpretimin e tyre cilësor. Bashkia e Korçës, vlerësoi me stema për kontribut të veçantë në përpunimin dhe ruajtjen e traditës së këngës popullore edhe grupin e pleqve të Krujës, të cilët ishin të ftuar në këtë aktivitet. 

Në edicionin e katërt të Festivalit të Sazeve Popullore morën pjesë 9 grupe sazesh nga rrethet Kolonjë, Korçë, Berat, Tiranë, Delvinë, Vlorë, Tepelenë, Fier, grupi çam " Dodona". Për mungesë fondesh, që nuk janë dhënë nga bashkitë përkatëse, në këtë festival nuk morën pjesë grupe të tilla, si ai i Bilishtit, Pogradecit e Përmetit.

_Shekulli_

----------


## Bl3ri

Festivali Veror
CELËSI MUZIKOR 2008
Edicioni i dytë
 Mbajtur më 17.07.2008, nga ora 21:00, në Diskotekën MCLUB - Gjilan

Fituese e edicionit te kaluar ishte : Zanfina Ismajli-As i fundit as i pari

*Fituesit janë:*

*ÇMIMI I PARË*
Rezarta Shkurta Kapriçoze
Tex & Kompozimi: Produkt 28

*ÇMIMI I DYTE*
Fjolla Morina Në flagrancë
Tex: Fjolla Morina, Kompozimi: Gago

*ÇMIMI I TRETE*
Mimoza Nelaj Merrëm
Tex: Bujar Idrizi , Kompozimi: Ocko

*I PUBLIKUT*
Dona Frikë ty nuk të kam
Tex & Kompozimi: Florian Mumajesi

*BEST MALE*
Berkani Mama mia
Tex: Berkani , Kompozimi: Ocko
*
BEST FEMALE*
Çiljeta Lolita
Tex: Rozana Radi , Kompozimi: Adrian Hila

*HIT KENGA*
Adelina Tahiri Gjysma tjetër
Tex: Teuta Tahiri , Kompozimi: Ocko

*SPECIAL*
Xhuli Digjem
Tex: Xhuli, Kompozimi: Maki

Viki Lulgjuraj Vetëm sonte të vallëzojmë
Tex: Sokol Marsi, Kompozimi: Luigj Dedvukaj

*ZICO TV*
Rejhana Dashuri reale
Tex: Rejhana , Kompozimi: Arsim Bunjaku

*Interpretimi me i mire*
Orinda Huta Mesnate
Tex & Kompozimi: Produkt 28

*Best styling*
Drenusha Latifi Ato ditë
Tex: Arian Agushi, Kompozimi: Andin Randobrava

*Best new artist*
BROTHER HOOD Back in the bullding
Tex: Genc Hollaj, Kompozimi: Shkëlqim Ranja

*Kompozimi me i mire*
Genc Prelvukaj: Fatlinda Ramosaj Hasta la vista

*Teksti me i mire*
Behlul Shala: MC-Adi feat. Kreni Amaneti

*Best hip hop*
MC-Adi feat. Kreni Amaneti
Tex: Behlul Shala, Kompozimi: a.k.a. barok  Korab

----------

